# Anyone been to Trapp Family Lodge lately?



## vacationlover2 (Dec 12, 2007)

How is it?  The reviews on TUG are a little sparse.  Tripadvisor concerns me, as people are complaining about being nickled and dimed for activities.  Any comments?

Thanks!


----------



## travelplanner70 (Dec 12, 2007)

I am going there in July.  I am interested in answers to this question, too.


----------



## tashamen (Dec 13, 2007)

There are quite a few reviews here on TUG, including mine from a few years ago, which you can access since you're members.  I think most Tripadvisor reviews are for the hotel and not the timeshares.  I would not stay in the hotel, which does seem very expensive for the size and perhaps also the condition of some rooms, but we love the ts units, and I just booked a week in January there with an AC.    

We go to x-c ski mainly, and the trail fees are included in your stay (regardless of whether you're in the hotel or the ts units).  I recall a few offered activities when we were there last, but we didn't participate in any other than free movies nights (which were shown on a tiny TV), so can't comment on what the activity charges are.  I think there was a wine tasting that had a charge and some sleigh rides.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Dec 13, 2007)

tasha,

Was there a $12 resort fee that you had to pay daily?  Thanks!  Will my 2 1/2 and 5 1/2 year old have fun?


----------



## KenK (Dec 13, 2007)

Gee Vacationlover!

    I went there a few years ago ( just as they started building the new units), probably the only tugger to use the train from Bradley Beach to Stowe.

    DON"T GO BY TRAIN.....takes too long.


----------



## tashamen (Dec 13, 2007)

vacationlover2 said:


> tasha,
> 
> Was there a $12 resort fee that you had to pay daily?  Thanks!  Will my 2 1/2 and 5 1/2 year old have fun?



No, there were no extra daily fees.  Again, this is in the timeshare units and not the hotel part.  I don't believe there are any added mandatory fees, but as I noted there are some activities with fees.

What time of year are you going?  I would think the kids will have fun regardless of the time of year, except during mud season (late March through early May) when there isn't that much to do and the weather can be iffy.  However, this is not Smuggs, where there are many more organized kids' activities.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Dec 13, 2007)

OK,

Here's what may be a very stupid question.  How does Trapp Family Lodge compare to Shawnee Ridge Top or Willowbrook at Lake Harmony in Poconos.  The Poconos are 3 hours from me, as opposed to 8 hours for Vermont.  

Thanks!


----------



## KenK (Dec 14, 2007)

I've only been to Shawnee Villages Summit (Ridge Top).  It was nice.  

BUT.....I think the trip to Vermont & Trapp Family ( or Snuggs) would be worth the time for the trip.

Are you sure it is 8 hours from NJ? 

Do you ski?  Shawnee does have a ski slope, but the area of Stowe has a lot more.....and places you might like to visit now.   

I don't know if others feel this way, but both areas are a bit hard to get in top winter ( and summer) time.  If I could get either area, I would pick Vermont first....


----------



## JUDIE25 (Dec 14, 2007)

We are owners at Trapp and my son lives nearby in Waterbury and we can report that northern VT is having the BEST WINTER in a long time.  

We were there in June and the only activities that have an extra charge are craft classes and now some of the fitness classes.  There are many other activities that are free, both at the resort and in the area.  

However the X-C skiing should be fabulous right now.  If you get a last minute trade or any other chance to go this winter, take it.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Dec 15, 2007)

Judie,

We will be going March 8-15.  Will it be good snow then do you think?  Like I said, we have a 2 and 5 year old, so won't ski much, but might try the cross country skiing at Trapp Lodge.  We will be very interested in the activities and different Factory tours available.  If you (or anybody) has an activity calendar from Trapp, I'd appreciate if you could share it with me.  Thanks!


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Dec 17, 2007)

*fees*

I was there last Fall, also in the TS's, and there were a few fees for special activities e.g. craft classes (as mentioned), cooking classes (I always thought that would be fun!), wine tasting, some exercise classes.   But, as an example, the Trapp grandchildren gave a concert at the Lodge while I was there, and it was exclusively for the guest of the Lodge AND TS.....visitors who stopped by the lodge tried to buy tickets and were politely turned away.   Oh.....it was free!  There's lots to do without joining the activities, which will be listed in the packet when you check in.  I've forgotten when you said you would be there, but they will give you a map of the hiking trails, if you are interested.....same area as the cross-country skiing.  I love it up there.....always look forward to going back.


----------



## mishpat (Dec 29, 2007)

*A/C?*

According to the II guide, Trapp has no air conditioning in the summer, Well, I rmemeber staying at Smugglers one July week years back and , after 95-100 degree days, it was impossible to sleep at night for days.  Would it be any different by Trapp based on altitude or anything else?


----------



## luv2vacation (Dec 30, 2007)

We were there the last week of June (into July,a few years back) and the heat was never a problem at night (and I can't sleep when it's too hot!).  In the mornings, we would sit on the balcony - we were on the second floor - and have coffee & tea and look out at the valley and mountains beyond.  Mornings were cool & the view was _gorgeous_.  We didn't spend much time during the day in the villa - we were out hiking, canoeing, sightseeing every day, but I don't remember the villa ever being hot when we got back.  We loved it there, would go back in a heartbeat.  In fact, of all the places we've been in the 10+ years we've been timesharing, that is the trip that my children always talk about.  It was _very special_.


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 30, 2007)

The town of Stowe is wonderful - great shops, restaurants as well as the surrounding towns - I especially like the covered bridges.
And with Trapp Family Lodge - you are on the 'right side' of Smugglers Notch to enjoy the area.


----------



## mishpat (Dec 30, 2007)

How new/old are the timeshare units? I saw the lobby about 15 years ago and reminded me more of the Catskills than Vermont!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 30, 2007)

I am in Stowe now and will visit the Trapp Lodge in a few days to go cross country skiing.


----------



## Kenrabs (Dec 30, 2007)

I just got my confirmation for Thanksgiving Week 2009 for Trapp Lodge. It will be our first extended stay in Vermont and looking forward to it.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Dec 30, 2007)

Bill,

Please report back on how it was at Trapp!  Thanks!


----------

